# Odyssea T5HO Ballast?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I got home yesterday to the sight of my aquarium in the dark. Looks like one of the ballasts on my Odyssea T5HO is kaput. The good news is, this is a 4 bulb fixture so it has 2 ballasts. The bad news is, I was planning on using all 4 bulbs. 

Does anyone know where I can find a replacement ballast? Do I need to go with an Odyssea ballast or can I use any T5HO ballast? What should I be looking for?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You need to find another ballast with the same specs. If it is designed for the tubes in question, it will light them. That data is generally written on the ballast.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the 48" quad t5ho odyssea fixture. Both my ballasts went in the span of two months.
I did a bunch of looking around to see what the best solution was (new Odyssea ballast or one that I could rig myself).

What I found was that though I could technically replace the ballasts with something I put together myself, by the time I factored in the time it would take to do a custom job and the cost of two HO ballasts it wasn't worth it.
I ended up just buying two new OEM ballasts from aquatraders. They are anywhere between $18-$38 depending on what fixture you have.

http://www.aquatraders.com/category-s/26.htm

Also, keep in mind if you are thinking of doing it yourself, you are dealing with power and water in close proximity. If you aren't %100 sure what you are doing, do yourself (and your fish) a favor and just buy the OEM parts.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, not gonna be rigging anything up myself, lol.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.fulham.com/Detail_Ballasts.php?ID=WH3-120-L
Your local litemor
http://www.litemor.ca/locations.asp#on
The guys there will gladly show you how it is connected, nothing difficult about it, and you will come away with a better ballast & a lower price.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

BTW the one for you is the workhorse 3 & they come in 2 designs long & short
http://www.fulham.com/Find_Process.php


----------

